# IPv6d oes not start at system startup [solved]

## valinor

Hello

I've got a strange problem.

When booting the system, network interface is not assigned ipv6 addresses (but default link-local fe80::).

After the system boot, I just call '/etc/init.d/net.enp2s0 restart', and it is corrected.

What can be wrong during the system startup?

This is my /etc/conf.d/net

```
dns_servers="172.30.1.1 127.0.0.1 212.49.103.2 212.49.118.2

        2a02:17d0:8001:100::53

        2a02:17d0:8001:200::53"

config_enp2s0="172.30.30.10/24

        2a02:17d0:d8:8aff::1:1/64

        fd00:1234:0:ff::1:1/64"

routes_enp2s0="default via 172.30.30.1

        default via 2a02:17d0:d8:8aff::1"

```

The following is dmesg tail.

Just after system boot:

```
[   13.611302] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[   13.611314] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[   14.003691] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   14.003871] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp2s0: link is not ready

[   14.027072] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[   14.072483] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[   15.522108] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link up

[   15.522120] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp2s0: link becomes ready

```

After net.enp2s0 restart:

```
[   50.121308] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[   50.121325] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp2s0: link is not ready

[   50.121333] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[   51.992563] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link up

[   51.992573] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp2s0: link becomes ready

```

Last edited by valinor on Thu Nov 13, 2014 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## valinor

Found it. Sorry for panic )

The link to /etc/init.d/net.enp2s0 was in 'boot' runlevel, instead of 'default'.

Moving symlink to /etc/runlevels/default solved the problem

----------

